# Video - Oak Blanket Chest



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

I recently finished a dovetailed blanket chest as a wedding gift for my good friend. I think it came out pretty nice. 

I was able to get it into his house while he was away on his honeymoon. He and his new bride really loved it! It's a great feeling knowing that they will have this gift and cherish it forever.

I made a video about the entire process.
Here's a link to the video. Check it out, and leave a comment telling me what you think:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?BCHST.htm










Best Regards,
John Nixon
www.EagleLakeWoodworking.com


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Great looking chest, John ! I especially like the corner splines and the way the wood grain finish turned out. Thanks for the video.
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

THANKS for your post  I have enjoy all of your videos and this one is great. 

You did a nice job on it...and I'm sure the new couple will fall in love with it...and use for years to come... 

Thanks again for the post..


==============



johnwnixon said:


> I recently finished a dovetailed blanket chest as a wedding gift for my good friend. I think it came out pretty nice.
> 
> I was able to get it into his house while he was away on his honeymoon. He and his new bride really loved it! It's a great feeling knowing that they will have this gift and cherish it forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

John, Very good! ... on both the job and the video...

Thank you.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job John! Nice work on the video's too.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Beautiful work on the chest! Thanks for posting it and the vid. I will check the video out tomorrow!

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

A beautiful keepsake. I can't watch the video until tonight, but lovely work.

SB


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice video. Picked up some nice tips. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

*Thanks* for the all compliments guys!

I'll share a screwup that turned out to be a gift in disguise...
The exposed spline joints on the corners of the lid came about as the result of poor planning on my part. When you watch the video, notice how wide the mitered frame is around the center panel of the lid when I'm assembling it. Later in the video you'll notice it's significantly thinner.

I originally planned to have a much larger overhang for the lid. After I assembled the the lid, I placed it on the box and the overhang was much too large. So my concealed spline became exposed splines after I trimmed the lid down.

All is well that ends well I suppose. Next time, I'll draw it up in sketchup first so I can visualize the design.

Thanks again to everyone that replied!

John


----------

